# Geneva



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi can anyone help me out here i have a watch that was my fathers its a Geneva 25 jewels automatic gold watch with a rolled gold bracelet, on the inside it is stamped 1560 ALBEN, Any info would be really appreciated.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Try a Google on "geneva watches" and see what comes up - the engine of search may well be your friend.


----------



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)

mel said:


> Try a Google on "geneva watches" and see what comes up - the engine of search may well be your friend.


I have spent days googling but can not find anything on this watch.. all i know it is pre-war.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

OK, post us a picture of the watch from the front, and if you can open it and post one of the movement, someone may be able to help. BTW, pre 1939 would be maybe "too" early, (although NOT impossible) for an auto, does it make a bump sound when you rotate it gently? Earliest wristwatches with Auto mech exist from - only around 1930/31 - and were a Rolex patent. Whether or not Geneva would have used auto mechs as early as 1939 or before ? ? Generally speaking, Auto became commonplace around late 50's into early 60's

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi Mel how do i upload the pictures??


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

enagee said:


> Hi Mel how do i upload the pictures??


Here's a sticky thread all about that very subject. Posting photos

Later,

William


----------



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)

Ahhh Finally worked it out theres the pictures any info will be greatly appreciated

Thanks in Advance


----------



## seemore (Oct 25, 2007)

Looks like a Felsa bidynator movement with Incaloc shock protection so 1940,s to 1950,s would be my guess.


----------



## enagee (Feb 22, 2011)

seemore said:


> Looks like a Felsa bidynator movement with Incaloc shock protection so 1940,s to 1950,s would be my guess.


Thanks for that


----------

